
Is Prepack like Svelte? - mpweiher
https://gist.github.com/Rich-Harris/d9de6692eaae94f8aa7ca87a0dc980f2
======
atishay811
Seems like we are doomed to repeat the optimizations gcc did. Can there be a
way the browsers do that on download as a step rather than expecting every
website owner to do it.

~~~
eyelidlessness
A browser can't retroactively reduce download time after a large file has been
downloaded.

~~~
idbehold
Not with that attitude.

